# QLD: Aurukun update (non-yak)



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Well the wet season is in retreat here (though it's pissing down here as I type), and as a result the run-off is warming up. The level of the rivers has started to drop already and I've been hitting sandbars regularly as a result. I used to think it was funny when I watching from a yak. It's not. It's a bastard, especially when you have to get out in crocodile water and push the boat off! We went camping the other day and I managed to log a new PB barra. We were fishing from a sandbank and he took the lure at my feet as I was lifting it out of the water! The pic doesn't do it a whole lot of justice but he went 90cm and weighed a ton:










The picture of me filleting him later gives a better indication of his girth:










We went out again on Sunday. The fishing was crazy. We had a pretty good drift going along the river and were picking up the odd jack and small barra when the water around us started erupting with feeding fish. As the sun began to set, it was a fish a cast as trevally, queenfish and tarpon smashed anything we threw at them. One of the boys picked up a particularly good tarpon which I thought was worth a photo:










We got no more photos that day because although it was a sensational sunset and amazing fishing, no-one was willing to put down their rod and pick up a camera! The next few months should ruin me for southern fishing once and for all! The spaniards are starting to run at the reef, the barra are on the chew and the weather will consist of long, calm sunny days for months at a time. If only I could end the day with a beer! Oh well, you can't have it all...


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2012)

..................


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

scater said:


> The next few months should ruin me for southern fishing once and for all! The spaniards are starting to run at the reef, the barra are on the chew and the weather will consist of long, calm sunny days for months at a time. If only I could end the day with a beer! Oh well, you can't have it all...


Sounds unbelievable. Shoot all the crocs and I'll visit ya.

What's the go with the beer? Aboriginal settlement and not allowed?

Trevor


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

kayakone said:


> What's the go with the beer? Aboriginal settlement and not allowed?
> 
> Trevor


Yep spot on Trev. Though if the new lunatic premier has his way we'll be sipping on frosty beer while the town tears itself apart again as it once did.



BrisbaneJamie said:


> Whats the reality of fishing in croc infested waters up there, alot of jokes get made about it, but in all seriousness , whats the go , is it just a hope for the best and run if necessary, and if possible ,type scenario or are you carrying guns for insurance ? Beautiful barra btw , I'll be up that way one day for a look , it looks like a great area to live.
> 
> Regards Jamie


I don't carry a gun personally, but a few of the boys do, more for hunting though than protection. Frankly, I haven't even seen a croc yet, and you tend to get a bit complacent. I've been up to my elbows trying to retieve a lure from a snag before I remember where I am!


----------



## gonetroppo (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice barra, bet it cooked up well. Are they planning on lifiting the booze bans there scatter? god have mercy on us all!


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

gonetroppo said:


> Very nice barra, bet it cooked up well. Are they planning on lifiting the booze bans there scatter? god have mercy on us all!


That was one of his policies. Here's hoping it ends up a broken promise.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The latest:










Juvenile Queensland grouper:


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2012)

............


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jamie

Sam's not talking tongue-in-cheek....Qld groper grow to 2.5 metres and 288 kg!

Trevor


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I probably should stop following this thread lest I get extremely jealous!


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

We're getting all sorts of Northern fish around the Brissie area these days... grunter, tarpon, queenies, threadfin, (some are huge) I've even heard of the very odd barra...

I think that's great, but... you can keep the crocs... I hope they don't follow the fish down.

The very thought of fishing waters with them close-by gives me the creeps.

Lovely fish, tho' Sam... keep up the good work...

Jimbo


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Jamie
> 
> Sam's not talking tongue-in-cheek....Qld groper grow to 2.5 metres and 288 kg!
> 
> Trevor


Yep and as they get bigger they lose their colours, so easy to identify it as juvenile. They really are a very pretty fish.

Good stuff Sam, nice to see your making the most of your time up there.

One thing to remember with crocs is they are a creature of habit, you might get away with wading out at spot X to get your lure on day 1 & probably even days 2, 3 & 4, but if you start making a habit of it, they learn these habits and just wait for the right opportunity. Problems arise if the croc has been setting up for something else and you just arrive in the wrong spot at the wrong time.

Kev


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

Far out Kraut you are kiling me. That groper is absolutely stunning.

Bring on June mate, Can't wait to get there.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The latest:


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

Far out mate thats an awesome threadie.

Look at how little paint you have left on that lure  guess its seen a few fish?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Not my lure actually, just happened to be in the background! That said, the lures up here do wear their scars with pride. One of the boys lost one the other day that had changed almost completely from black to white, a real seasoned campaigner. It was very sad, you get attached to the older ones that have consistently performed.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

We've had a cracker of a weekend up here. Yesterday in particular was hot with about 25 barra landed from my boat alone. I jumped off a horse which could have been close to that magic mark and landed a couple of solid 80cm class fish.



















Today was harder work but we still managed some nice fish. This was the best of the day and went 86:


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

That word "hot" says it all, wish I was there.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good question. I was just saying to my mate yesterday that the little creek we were fishing would be perfect for yak fishing were it not for the crocs. I think I'll always be a yak fisherman but I must admit that the hornet trophy with big casting decks and electric motor is a great way to fish.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

For one who has just moved south Scater your pics are killing me!
Though it did motivate me to get off my big a*#* and book my next trip to PNG. So THANKYOU!

Al


----------



## scorpio (Dec 15, 2009)

Before I say it scater I would like to apologise for what I said. I hate you!!! Now I am off to catch a whiting.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

AJD said:


> For one who has just moved south Scater your pics are killing me!
> Though it did motivate me to get off my big a*#* and book my next trip to PNG. So THANKYOU!
> 
> Al


Any time mate, though you seem to be moving in the wrong direction! PNG's on my list too, those black bass look amazing.


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

So Jealous, looks great up there. Any bottom bashing around reefs planned?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

RackRaider said:


> So Jealous, looks great up there. Any bottom bashing around reefs planned?


We do some, and are planning on trying to find some new reefs but when the barra are on and you get a bycatch of jacks, salmon, tarpon, quenies, trevally, cod, fingermark etc., It's a little hard to get up motivation to head outside the river! If the mackerel and tuna were running more consistently we might do it more but they've been quite slow so far.


----------

